# Are scorpions native to the panhandle?



## 36Hatt (Feb 8, 2012)

Are scorpions native to the panhandle? We are down for the week in Santa Rosa Beach. We just had the house treated for termites and bugs. Since we have been here, we have found 3 spiders, one centipede, and what looks like a 1.5" long scorpion.

Just curious if we should expect more.

Thanks,

Blaine


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

I've seen them since I was a little kid. Very rare though.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes they are they dont get very big around here. I have been stung by one pretty much just like a bad bee sting pain wise and my thumb doubled in size for a few hours


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes we do have the little scorpion. Never heard of anyone getting stung by one though and they are quite rare to see around.



Well there ya go. Someone that was bit by one. Posted the same time I did.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Have only seen 1,moveing cinder blocks,it was about 1 1/2" long.Very rare here.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Not common but they are here.the only one ive seen stung my dad.haha.he freaked out even though it wasnt bad.it was around two inches.


Im pretty sure the bigger ones are less poisinous than the smaller ones.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

I haven't seen any personally here. When I was in Middle GA though, the wood pile always had a few small yellow ones in it.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Ive seem about 3 or 4 and i have lived here for six years. I also work in the woods alot and most was seen on eglin


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Ive seem about 3 or 4 and i have lived here for six years. I also work in the woods alot and most was seen on eglin


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've seen em but not too often....:yes:


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Had one crawl across the screen of my ground blind a month ago, at first light. It creeped me out because I couldn't tell if it was inside or outside.


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

Here's the species in the Panhandle, saw them quite a bit doing fieldwork on the Eglin Reservation. 

http://www.biol.andrews.edu/evergla...triped_scorpion/hentz's_striped_scorpion.html

P_


----------



## 36Hatt (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks all, Makes me fell a little better. I was concerned about our two year old Grandaughter, and two small dogs.

Blaine


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I grew up in the Oriole Beach area, when it was mostly woods. I saw them quite often in wood piles and under rotten logs. I doubt they are many around there now.

I once found a piece of canvas washed up on the beach and I started to unfold it to see what it was. I then got zapped twice on my bare foot, it was worse than a bee sting but didn't make me ill. I carefully pulled the canvas out into the sound and unfolded it there. There were dozens of the stinging little bastards floating around.

Rick


----------



## midway (Apr 21, 2011)

usually found under tree bark or in decaying wood,sting is like a yellowjacket


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Haven't seen any, but I have a bunch of Black and Brown Widows. The Browns have twice the poison and twice as aggressive of the Blacks. Look for the egg sacks, only one like it.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

lastcast said:


> Haven't seen any, but I have a bunch of Black and Brown Widows. The Browns have twice the poison and twice as aggressive of the Blacks. Look for the egg sacks, only one like it.


Man I'm a little girl when it comes to spiders!!


----------



## JoeKing (Apr 1, 2011)

Scorpion and Black widow are very common to this area. Most of us are within 50 feet of both right now but just don't know it. That being said you are more likely to be stung by wasp.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

we get regular calls to control scorpions in gulf breeze ....never heard of any in town. Rarely, if ever get calls for black widows.


----------



## ctilton (May 30, 2012)

lastcast said:


> Haven't seen any, but I have a bunch of Black and Brown Widows. The Browns have twice the poison and twice as aggressive of the Blacks. Look for the egg sacks, only one like it.


 
Is this what we call a recluse? I am terrified of those.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

ctilton said:


> Is this what we call a recluse? I am terrified of those.


A brown widdow is a black widdow and a brown reuse crossbreed.a brown recluse is a venomous spider that lives in dark places.eithervway if you see a spider dont go try and pet it.haha.if you do get bit just get to the hospital soon its not going to kill you instantly.hope this helps a little bit.


----------



## spb65 (Mar 15, 2008)

Welcome to Fl. lots of creepy crawleys. I see lots of Black and Brown Widows at work (The Moors) plus lots of snakes, Cotton Mouths, Copperheads, Pigmys and saw my first Coral snake a couple of weeks ago. Back to scorpions Ive never seen one around here but had a buddy camping at Henderson Bch last week and said he saw one. As a habit I check my boots and shoes before I put them on.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

We've always had scorps around here. Had one run up my pants legs when stopped in the woods on my motorcycle many years ago. Freaked me out when I rolled up my pant leg to see what the hell was stinging the shiz out of me. Not nearly as bad as a wasp sting or even a yellow jacket though. I used to catch them in piles of bricks and cinder blocks on construction sites and sell them for .50 ea. to an old hippie dude that used them along with sand dollars and stuff in clear resin toilet seats and lids. I never felt like I'd want to sit on one of those things but I did like making a few bucks of him.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

southern yakker said:


> A brown widdow is a black widdow and a brown reuse crossbreed.a brown recluse is a venomous spider that lives in dark places.eithervway if you see a spider dont go try and pet it.haha.if you do get bit just get to the hospital soon its not going to kill you instantly.hope this helps a little bit.


Diff species of spiders don't mate. We have Black, Brown and Red Widows around here.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

One scorpion encounter around the Holt area, while using an Out House! At least I could not crap on myself.
Plenty of Black and Brown Widows in the area. They are a big fan of wood piles and have brought them indoors with the firewood.
If you keep an old pair of shoes or boots and a pair of gloves outside for working in the yard, they love hiding in them also. I was bitten on my index finger by a black widow hiding in a pair of gloves that I used to avoid being bitten while gathering firewood. Neighbor bitten on toe from widow in his old deck shoes. I now twist the fingers on any pair of gloves that have been lying around and shake out shoes before use. The bite is very painful and takes a long time to heal. About the same as a catfish fin will do.


----------

